# 1969 roadmasteter



## redline1968 (Jun 5, 2010)

finally got to some of the bikes in the backof my basement and thought to post this beauty. it's completely original down to the tires.  thought you muscle bike dudes would like to see it.  mark

sorry for the  spelling its a erobee and roadmaster bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 6, 2010)

must be good..  mark


----------

